# Phoenix PB9 SD45 R9 update



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi All i recently updated my SD45 to the most recent R9 File all is well except the forward and reverse horn toot is driving me nuts Ive looked in the screens of the program but i must be over looking the forward and reverse horn toots any idea where i need to look to turn this off.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just set those volumes to zero. I have noticed on the new R9 files that the manual horn might not work though if the forward,reverse are set to zero so I have been setting to 1 which cures the problem.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

I did notice that if there set to zero there was no sound ill hook it backup and try it at 1 and see how it goes. 

Thanks


----------

